# Cabbage key tournament-late post



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

**** wrote a long article about it and it disappeared when I went to get the link for the picture****


Long story short, tough day of fishing, great company. Big thank you to Jay McMillan, owner of Towboat us Cape Coral for inviting me to fill in for a missing team member, and Capt Dave Andrews for putting me in the position to catch this toad redfish. 41.25 inches, my biggest to date. 

We took second place, and congrats to the first place team for putting up two solid fish.





I will be ready to fill in again next year if the need arises!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice rat red. At least that's what we call those here in Tampa...

Kidding of course, that is one big mama jama. Congrats.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Bet u r STILL sleeping with a smile !!!! Congrats.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Megalops said:


> Nice rat red. At least that's what we call those here in Tampa...
> 
> Kidding of course, that is one big mama jama. Congrats.


Thanks!

Calling it a rat red made me laugh... I recently went to go look at a "small project boat"... Or at least that's what I told my wife...

Coming down the canal, I called her and told her I might need a hand tying up the new skiff to the dock... She came out with her eyes popping out of her head.. I had picked up a 42 Uniflite sport fish with twin diesels, flybridge with hard top. Oh, and it has a small Boston whaler sitting on its bow... It really exemplifies the name "skiff".


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

fishicaltherapist said:


> Bet u r STILL sleeping with a smile !!!! Congrats.



Going to be hard to wipe that smile away for a while.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Dan, that looks more like a Space coast red than one of ours!  Did you catch it off shore? I've seen them in schools straight out 6-7 miles offshore from north Caya Costa..


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Backwater said:


> Dan, that looks more like a Space coast red than one of ours!  Did you catch it off shore? I've seen them in schools straight out 6-7 miles offshore from north Caya Costa..


This fish was caught inshore around the pass. Ive heard stories of acre sized schools of big bull reds offshore but havnt gotten to witness it myself yet.


----------

